# Looking for a mature tabby and white vcat.



## Gort (Nov 21, 2009)

We live in the SW England, and are looking to give a loving home to a tabby and white cat. We would prefer one that is a little mature. We have another elderly cat, plus a couple of dogs who both get on fine with other cats. We don't mind travelling _a little _for the right cat. (say 50 miles max.)


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

try looking on catchat.org for rescues in your area they may have what you are looking for


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Animal Lifeline UK • View topic - Dolly - 7-8 yr old tabby and white girl

Check out this thread! It's for a tabby and white mature girl. =)

Perfect ??


----------

